# Best program for making Banners and Signiture graphics?



## Ramileous (Oct 21, 2007)

I have heard photoshop is decent but i am wondering if there are any other programs that i can use to make web banners and signiture graphics? Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Photoshop is tip-top best.

Fore free you can get most of the same features in The Gimp. Weird name, but a good program.


----------



## Lunearetic (Oct 15, 2007)

MS Paint...

Just kidding. Photoshop would be your only best option! (From personal experience) Even some older versions of PS would suit your needs, and it's very easy to learn!


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

Photoshop, although, depending on your level of skill and your computer's specifications I would say Photoshop 7.0 is the best.

The least intensive but is easy to use and still has loads of features


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What kind of images do you want to create?

Lunearetic's suggestion of MS Paint might not be a bad one. Of course, Photoshop is the best image editor for professionals, but if you just want to create simple banners and graphics, Paint is easily capable. Just don't expect to do anything advanced with it like layers, transparencies, filters, etc.


----------



## FabienO (Oct 19, 2007)

Draw it and scan it in! cant get better than freehand! heh, I kid. Photoshop is good but good banners are made with creative talent more than the program used.


----------



## chinier (Nov 7, 2007)

Photoshop!


----------



## Dr. Boskonovich (Nov 6, 2007)

i go for photoshop.


----------



## Dr. Boskonovich (Nov 6, 2007)

you can also use Corel Draw., its a freeware you can just download it


EDIT:
CorelDraw X3 Graphics Suite - *$400US*
Free alternatives to CorelDraw - *http://www.aplusfreeware.com/categories/mmedia/FreeCorelDrawAlternatives.html*


----------



## alistairgill (Aug 17, 2006)

Photoshop,
Paint Shop Pro,
The Gimp,
MS Paint,
Fireworks.. (macromedia)

Each have their own +'s and -'s and each are suited to different things..


----------



## Zenithic4k (Oct 26, 2007)

ImageReady is awesome for animated banners, ofcourse you have to do a few tutorials to get the hang of it. It works with Photoshop directly. By far Photoshop is the best for making the sweet looking Signature pictures people have.


----------



## ge0. (Nov 13, 2007)

i suggest photoshop.. take few tutorials & u can know most of the important things in it that u need to use 4 banners etc.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

i would suggest gimp. However, my second suggestion is photoshop elements, it has alot of features but not the cost of the full version of photoshop. My third choice is paintshoppro.


----------

